
Visa Doubles Down on Bitcoin, Partners with Bitcoin Startup Zap - abhayaluri
https://ryze.substack.com/p/ryze-recap-73-visa-doubles-down-on
======
srikarkomanduri
This is dope, I wonder if they are working with Zap on the merchant side too

